# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Retaining walls: marrying up two different types

## farmamick

Hi everyone,
Not sure if this belongs in "Landscaping" or "bricklaying", but here goes.  
We have an old "garden block" wall, like this   
and we want to marry it up with an Apex Trendstone wall  
We are doing it at a 90 degree corner.  
Obviously we can terminate the Trendstone pretty easily and cleanly, but then the "Garden Blocks" are a bit less precise - I've toyed with putting a large piece of angle iron in, as a post, at the angle of the wall, so that it forms a crisp joint to butt up against the Trendstone (maybe even fix the angle iron to the trendstone) 
Anyone got any bright ideas or pics of how they have done this in the past? I'm worried about how to join them aesthetically and anticipating some movement, but want longevity and strength.  
Thanks in advance

----------


## Gooner

Not sure what exactly you mean by an "angle iron", but I assume something like a "90 degree Corner C Channel"? I would think you may need to have one custom made.

----------


## Marc

They are different bricks so they will not "marry" much at all.
You could however device a shotgun wedding by ending the garden wall against a steel post or a piece of large lintel driven in the ground or concreted in. The garden wall bricks can be cut so that they end on a vertical line against your lintel or post and start the other wall from there. 
Alternatively you can finish the garden wall with a curve inwards and start the other wall also from inside that recess and plant a bush in the cavity you created.
A 9" grinder with a diamond wheel will cut those bricks like butter.

----------


## farmamick

Thanks gents. The suggestion to cut the wall blocks and finish them against a lintel or c-section is what I was talking about when I said angle-iron.  
Ta
Mick

----------

